# Heart arrhythmia in a 5 month old puppy?



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Yesterday at the vet, the doctor found that Gracie had a heart arrhythmia. She noted it as an intermittent gallop on Gracie's record. From what I was able to find, the fact that it is intermittent might not be so bad since it shouldn't come and go if it is a true gallop, but that a gallop is usually a tell tale sign of a serious underlying heart condition. The doctor didn't seem too concerned, she just said to remind her about it next visit for her rabies vac. on the 31st and when I get her spayed to let them know before hand. 

Gracie isn't showing any other symptoms, no coughing or panting. She's hyperactive ALL. THE. TIME. but doesn't really even pant unless she's been running around like a psycho for a good while. Now I'm worried if she does get tired out quickly though. When she gets a good run or game of fetch going, she'll get tired after about 10 minutes, but I always thought it was her size. She weighs 4.8 lbs now, so I wasn't really expecting her to be able to keep up with the larger dogs like I have had in the past. 

I should be working on my finals but now I'm just worried sick over my Gracie girl. Do you think I should see a different doctor to get a second opinion? Anyone else have any experiences with this?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Know you're worried about Gracie and stressed out about finals....do what people do; find a second opinion(s)....and a licensed holistic vet.....and let us know about both!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My darling Fliss (lost at 3 years old to a stupid, impossible accident) had a heart disrhythmia - the vet did every test possible, and came to the conclusion it was asymptomatic, and nothing to worry about. If she is showing no other symptoms, trust your vet, concentrate on your finals, and keep a watchful eye open for any other possible symptoms.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

muffin said:


> Yesterday at the vet, the doctor found that Gracie had a heart arrhythmia. She noted it as an intermittent gallop on Gracie's record. From what I was able to find, the fact that it is intermittent might not be so bad since it shouldn't come and go if it is a true gallop, but that a gallop is usually a tell tale sign of a serious underlying heart condition. The doctor didn't seem too concerned, she just said to remind her about it next visit for her rabies vac. on the 31st and when I get her spayed to let them know before hand.
> 
> Gracie isn't showing any other symptoms, no coughing or panting. She's hyperactive ALL. THE. TIME. but doesn't really even pant unless she's been running around like a psycho for a good while. Now I'm worried if she does get tired out quickly though. When she gets a good run or game of fetch going, she'll get tired after about 10 minutes, but I always thought it was her size. She weighs 4.8 lbs now, so I wasn't really expecting her to be able to keep up with the larger dogs like I have had in the past.
> 
> I should be working on my finals but now I'm just worried sick over my Gracie girl. Do you think I should see a different doctor to get a second opinion? Anyone else have any experiences with this?


I think it's always worthwhile to get a second opinion. Vets aren't infallible and sometimes they make mistakes. I always get second opinions when it comes to my own health and my dogs are no different. So, I'd seek out another vet, not necessarily a holistic vet as you're hoping to diagnose a standard anomaly and aren't seeking alternative treatments/medicine, and see if they concur with vet #1. (Don't tell vet #2 what vet #1 found. Let them examine Gracie "blind.")  You might even be able to get in with a cardiologist!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Two heads are better than one, and it might turn out to be something else, instead.....or nothing at all.....good to cover all bases and have peace of mind for your finals.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, a second opinion from a different vet is a good idea. I also think Rowan's idea of not telling the new vet of the other vet's finding is a very good idea. It does not sound like it is a matter of concern but with something of this nature you like to be sure and have some peace of mind.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all. I am looking into getting a second opinion, but am having difficulty deciding where to go. Money is tight this month, it's mine, my husband's, our daughter's, my brother's, and my mother in law's birthday this month, not to mention Christmas!! I don't want to sacrifice Gracie's health to buy luxuries for our family, but I also don't want to end up broke! 

I'm thinking of driving down to the south side (the "less developed" side of town) to find a vet there, where the prices are a bit cheaper, but would quality of care go down as well?? I'm not sure what tests would need to be done but I don't want to run into any surprises that I won't be able to afford this month. Anyone know what the standard procedures would be? Obviously the wellness check, but an ekg? X-rays? 

She really has no other symptoms. I know it's always better to catch things early on when there is a better chance it can be helped or even cured before it gets too severe, but do you think waiting until the beginning of January would be too risky? We do have enough income to care for dog, emergencies and all, we really do. This is just the one month out of the year we push our budgeting LOL!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Try asking around about vets, etc.--breeders, kennels, trainers, poodle lovers, someone you would trust.....


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Just another thought....find the "poodle rescue" people where you are for information....they must go to vets all the time.....offer them a small donation for the information, if possible......or give it to them after the holidays......


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

I've had a cat with heart issues before. The usual protocol is to first hook the animal up to an EKG. My vet at the time had one in the office - maybe you can find one near you that does also? Didn't cost anything over the vet visit to use it and it will let you and a cardiologist see any electrical anomalies and grade how serious they might be. If the vet deems it necessary based on the EKG, next step is usually an echocardiogram so the vet can see if there are any structural changes to the heart. Those get more expensive - I spent ~$400 to get one done.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you! That's a good idea, going to the poodle rescue! They were on my Christmas gift list anyway, so that would be a great opportunity to ask around!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

muffin said:


> Money is tight this month, it's mine, my husband's, our daughter's, my brother's, and my mother in law's birthday this month, not to mention Christmas!!


This has actually happened to me before where my husband asks what I want for my birthday, or Christmas (or anniversary, mother's day, etc.,) and if there's something happening where I need to pay for an "animal thing", THAT'S what I get for my birthday (or one of the other holidays!) :lol:

I guess I'm at an age where I just really don't need/want anything anymore. I have so much STUFF already that I can't even fathom anything else I'd need - it can all "go to the dogs"! 

Good luck with your pup - hopefully it's nothing serious and you can put all worries behind!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Let us know how Gracie and your finals are going!


----------

